# Stung on top of head



## Delta 21 (Mar 4, 2016)

Sunday I got hit on the top of my head over my right ear. I could feel the venom spreading with a chill. I slapped some Unkers on it and it hardly hurt or itched at all. About 3 am I woke to the right side of my head and face aching and very tender down into my shoulder for a half an hour. Like the muscles were frozen cramping. Woke up at sun up and the left side of my neck is stiff with a charlie horse knot !?! Hardly even a bump where I got stung.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

hurts don't it


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Olde Knothead


----------



## stanton21 (Sep 30, 2016)

The worst is getting stug in the eye lid..happened 4 weeks ago. Whole eys went shut.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I was stung on the top of my bald head last week and survived.


----------



## HoneyMonk (Sep 30, 2016)

Stung on head plenty. Not allergic but one time stung on top of head and the same thing happened to back of my neck. It is a lymph node trying rid the body of venom. Went away after a couple days and been stung in the head many times since. You're going to be okay. Have fun with the bees


----------



## QueenlessDrone (Nov 30, 2015)

HoneyMonk said:


> Stung on head plenty. Not allergic but one time stung on top of head and the same thing happened to back of my neck. It is a lymph node trying rid the body of venom. Went away after a couple days and been stung in the head many times since. You're going to be okay. Have fun with the bees


Yeah I think that is what is going on. I do know my neck feels like it's cramped up in that spot. Yes sakhoney it does hurt haha. The sting on top of the head didn't hurt but my neck is killing me.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Stanton 21 - the eyelid is by far NOT the worse place to get stung - Get stung in the gonads - that's is worse - ask me how I know
HAHAHA


----------



## HoneyMonk (Sep 30, 2016)

sakhoney said:


> Stanton 21 - the eyelid is by far NOT the worse place to get stung - Get stung in the gonads - that's is worse - ask me how I know
> HAHAHA


Likewise have been unfortunately stung in the "sak". Was in a dearth with storm brewing and broke the seal to peak under the hood. On me like glue. Couple adventuresome bees got up the jean legs. Bhalz felt weird for a couple days but not the worse by far - or being stung in the head for that matter. Guess everyone is different but for me the top of my foot is kryptonite.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Honey monk - the sak is one thing - but the head is another - and I'm not talking about the one on your shoulders.
That will start your Harley first thing in the morning while splitting nucs all day
Yea baby


----------



## stanton21 (Sep 30, 2016)

Let me guess..shorts on camando style


----------



## Beerz (Feb 11, 2013)

Until you get stung between your nostrils you haven't registered true discomfort.


----------



## MartinW (Feb 28, 2015)

Yep! Been there...


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Stanton - I would NEVER enter one of my yards in shorts - I run anywhere between 40-70 hives to the yard. I enter the yard fully dressed out - with lit smoker. Those little rascals just find any opening that you have missed.


----------



## Bwood (May 7, 2015)

Sounds like your Lymphatic system (immune system) is doing its job to rid your body of the venom. The lymph node(s) closest to the injury go into action.


----------



## Richard Cryberg (May 24, 2013)

I got a sting on my nasal septum yesterday. Really made my eyes water for a couple of minutes. Pain gone in 20 min and no swelling. I am pretty immune.


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

after a time collecting stings I think there are three types (maybe you can name more).

Those that you can just brush off. No big deal.

Those that linger a while, maybe itch a little. They remind you of your first few stings, you know the ones that felt like the world would end.

Then there is THAT sting. The one that brings a small pause. All action and thought stops. You whimper like a small child for a few seconds, wipe the tears away. Oh my ( Or words to that effect). But then there is work to be done so you just get on with it.


----------



## bob393 (Aug 4, 2015)

I know that one all to well. But never had the swelling appear on my neck and not on my head.


----------

